# Melo on Knicks' rebuild: 'The time is now'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- How does a franchise rebuild around a 30-year-old superstar in his 12th season in the NBA?
> 
> That’s a question many around the NBA have wondered since Phil Jackson signed Carmelo Anthony to a $124 million contract instead of rebuilding the New York Knicks from scratch.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/knicks/post/_/id/61042/melo-on-knicks-rebuild-the-time-is-now


----------

